# 3 كتيبات pdf باللغة العربية لتعليم اساسيات ال cnc بالتعاون مع الاتحاد الوروبي



## CNC-MAN (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم






هذه الكتيبات مفيدة جدا "انا استفدت منها شخصيا" و لا تاحذ وقتا كبير لقرائتها و مزود بصور ملونة توضيحية 
اترككم مع التحميل حجمها صغير

 cnc-part1_2.pdf - 2.9 MB

cnc-part2-fanuc.pdf - 2.0 MB

cnc-part2-siemens.pdf - 1.8 MB


ارجوا ان تستفيدوا منها مثل ما استفدت انا

​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك وجعل عملك في ميزان حسناتك حتى وإن لم نستفد من هذه الكتب فلك كل الشكر

شكر الله لك


----------



## سناء عبدالله (22 سبتمبر 2010)

فشلت فى التحميل


----------



## CNC-MAN (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جربي اختي سناء 
الروابط شغال 100/100


----------



## bettine (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## yacineess19 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الروابط غير شغالة اخي
ارجوا الرفع في موقع مشهور
شكراااااااا مسبقااااااااا


----------



## CNC-MAN (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جرب الان


----------



## ممدوح عوف (1 أكتوبر 2010)

تشكر اخى cnc man على هذه الثلاث pdf فهى واضحه و سليمه و الأهم انها مفيده بشكل عالم هل من مزيد


----------



## ممدوح عوف (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*ردا بخصوص ال 3 pdf أأكد لكم ان الروابط سليمه و شغاله زى الفل*

الروابط شغاله و ليس بها اى مشكله


----------



## ahmedzizo (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا 
شكرا لك*​


----------



## engkiller (19 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمحت ارفع الكتيبات علي سيرفر اخر


----------



## Khado0oy (19 أكتوبر 2010)

يسلموووووووو


----------



## abomageed (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*الروابط غير شغالة اخي
ارجوا الرفع في موقع مشهور
شكراااااااا مسبقااااااااا*


----------



## ميدو الغول (20 أكتوبر 2010)

التحميل مش شغااااااااااااااااااااال


----------



## Ahmed mah (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مش عارف احمل اي كتيب منهم هل المشكلة عندي ولا في الموقع


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (3 نوفمبر 2010)

(خير الناس انفعهم للناس) صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## منصور888 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

هذا الموقع لا يقبل التحميل المجاني لابد من الاشتراك برسوم لكي نتمكن من التحميل


----------



## معتصم مصعب (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحبا الكتيبات الثلاثة لم يتحملو معي شوالحل بليز


----------



## معتصم مصعب (5 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد دروس على برنامج السولد وركس ومبادء ال cnc


----------



## ط علم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عندما اشغل برنامج (mastr cam) يعطي رسالة no sim fuond
هل من الضروي وجود مكنة موصولة بالكمبيوتر


----------



## ali9900 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
شكرا لك


----------



## korzaty (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك وجعل عملك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed1972 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

فشلت فى التحميل


----------



## فرديناند (25 ديسمبر 2010)

The file You requested reached max downloads limit for Free Users, Please Buy Premium To download this file


----------



## حوده2010 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مش عارف ا حمل الكتبcnc


----------



## حوده2010 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

عندي معلومات فى cnc ارد ان انفع غيرى


----------



## يحيى يحيى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو اعادة التحميل على موقع اخر لان هذا الموقع يقول لقد اتنفذ تحميل هذا الملف عدد مرات التحميل المجانية 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## يحى المصرى (2 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## حسن-12 (2 يناير 2011)

الروابط غر شعالة


----------



## محمد عادل رزق (2 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
للأسف الروابط لا تعمل ، وشكرا


----------



## master-x85 (4 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك الله خيرا على المساهمة لكن الرابط عم يطلب تسجيل لأن عدد مرات التحميل المجانية انتهت ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## معتصم مصعب (4 يناير 2011)

فشل التنزيل 
ارجو ان تضع الرابط الصحيح 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.حيدر الهلالي (8 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي الروابط غير شغالة


----------



## على المهدى (11 يناير 2011)

الرابط غير فعال أرجو الأفادة ؟


----------



## alaabotros (11 يناير 2011)

أرجو رفعها على روابط جديدة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجدالسباعي (13 يناير 2011)

مشكور على هذه الكتيبات


----------



## طارق عيسى محمد (14 يناير 2011)

الرابط غير فعال مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## وحيد فريد (14 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ياأخي

لقد تم حذف الملفات 
وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## yasser rageb (15 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك الف شكر بس الملفات مش موجودة


----------



## ahmed elhlew (16 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخى وبارك اللة فيك ولكن الروابط لا تعمل برجاء الرفع مرة اخرى شكر


----------



## اتري (19 يناير 2011)

*الروابط غير شغالة* !!
*
جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## bomboo (20 يناير 2011)

مش موجود 

يرجي اعاده الرفع


----------



## yas-2022 (20 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المشاركه المفيده


----------



## bagerman (20 يناير 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## El baqary (20 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## اسلام احمد سليم (24 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك وجعل عملك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسلام احمد سليم (24 يناير 2011)

*الروابط لا تعمل*​The file you were looking for could not be found, sorry for any inconvenience
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بلال مطاوع (25 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بلال مطاوع (25 يناير 2011)

ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## بلال مطاوع (25 يناير 2011)

مافي شي عن الصيانة


----------



## بلال مطاوع (25 يناير 2011)

صيانة cncشي مهم ورائع


----------



## بلال مطاوع (25 يناير 2011)

الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## iphone4 (22 فبراير 2011)

*أرجو رفعها على روابط جديدة
ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## Eng.MISO (18 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا 
شكرا لك*


----------



## romeo1986 (8 مايو 2011)

يعني يا جماعة بعد الردود دي كلها ما فيش حد من إللي نزل الكتب دي يرفعها تاني
الله إنفع بعلمك المسلمين والمسلمات ،،


----------



## Ahmed-aal (2 يونيو 2011)

الروايط لا تعمل البتة 
جزاكم الله خير ايها الرفاق


----------



## Ahmed-aal (2 يونيو 2011)

حد قال ايى حاجة ...
طب الروابط الجديده في سيرفر تانى فى اي حتة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (2 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته

هذا رابط منهم يا جماعه

http://www.4shared.com/get/zX8NY2EK/cnc-part2-fanuc.html


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (2 يونيو 2011)

وهذا الرابط الثالث

http://www.4shared.com/document/fmUtfZjP/cnc-part2-siemens.html


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (2 يونيو 2011)

وهذا الرابط الاول وانا دائما في خدمة الوطن 

http://www.4shared.com/get/cLY8ue08/cnc-part1.html


----------



## pop46 (16 يونيو 2011)

شكرا كتير اخر حاجه


----------



## حوده2010 (22 يونيو 2011)

مش عارف انزل الكتب من شهر وانا بحاول ممكن حد يساعدنى


----------



## مهندس اكرم الكترون (23 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المعتز بالله (24 يونيو 2011)

اشكرك أخي


----------



## simsim870 (26 يونيو 2011)

thank


----------



## يحيى يحيى (26 يونيو 2011)

الثلاث كتيبات موجودين هنا في هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t267045.html


----------



## benahmed yassin (1 نوفمبر 2011)

m


----------



## عدنان ابوسته (2 نوفمبر 2011)

اخيييرا شكراا


----------



## nabilco (9 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على الكتيبات


----------



## احمدالحداد (27 نوفمبر 2011)

ممتازه شكرا انا استفدت كتير منها


----------



## احمدالحداد (27 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم الروابط مس شغاله معايا


----------



## احمدالحداد (27 نوفمبر 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل يا اخوانى نهائى يبدو ان الملفات الغيت


----------



## sameer saad (27 نوفمبر 2011)

ما هو cnc؟


----------



## barkatk86 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
شكرا لك


----------



## barkatk86 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

:77::77::63:الروابط لا تعمل يا اخوانى نهائى يبدو ان الملفات الغيت


----------



## barkatk86 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

لماذا لا نعمل عمل جيد


----------



## afandy89_pro (3 ديسمبر 2011)

ممتااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## ابراهيم حسن الجويل (22 أبريل 2012)

والله الروابط عندي مش شغاله ارجو التحميل من جديد


----------



## en.tarik (24 أبريل 2012)

اخي للأسف الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## حسن-12 (25 أبريل 2012)

الروابط غير شغالة أرجو منكم تبديلها


----------



## korzaty (27 أبريل 2012)

الروابط غير شغالة اخي​


----------



## nasr555 (1 مايو 2012)

شكر اخى


----------



## ammar samman (10 مايو 2012)

الرابط لا يفتح


----------



## mustapha853 (17 مايو 2012)

فشلت فى التحميل


----------

